# Final fantasy XI



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I used to have this on my PC but cancelled my level 40 character about a year ago, randomly had an urge to play it this morning but my pc is crap so I'm thinking of buying it on the xbox 360.

anyone on here play it, could we make a detailingworld linkshell ( I think thats what its called)??

do xbox 360 characters play on the same servers as the pc version?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm seems not many people are interested. oh well I have just ordered the 2008 xbox 360 pack with all 4 expansion packs included for £33, renewed my xbox live gold which was £40. Plus £120 a year just to play the game, I better not get bored of it again :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I used to play the old ones offline ones like, great games. Need to get back into them I think! However never tried the online one, is it actually any good?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yup, absolutely immense, IF, you have the time. It really is not a game where you fire it up for a quick half hour session every now and then, it takes ages to do anything but once you have some good friends on there it is amazing and can take over your life.

seriously its almost dangerous how adictive it is. I just stopped due to a job change that ruined my life so had no time to play it. but I had an urge to play it all night so have ordered it and been looking through the guide I have and getting all excited about playing it tomorrow now. its like a second life almost lol, sounds crazy but its hard to explain.

apparently take 4-5 hours to upload to the xbox hard-drive though which you HAVE to do before playing.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, well after 2 hours uploading the game to my hard drive last night so I was ready for a game this morning, I switch it on and it says it has to install some updates, ok I'll laeve it doing this as I do some things I thought. I started this at about 6.15 this morning, so its been about three hours so far so I was shocked to find this after turning my tv on after just now:










Might finally get to play it tomorrow then :lol:


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Used to play it but got bored as I had done alot of what the game had to offer.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ssoo...is it anygood?

I've not bought it for fear of how much time it will consume!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

its incredible mate, but it WILL take up so much time, I can't stress enough how long things take but for me thats the whole point. You'll either love it or hate it.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Over the course of 5 years i'd managed to rack up 200days of play time........

When you think about it, thats over 6months solid.....


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Played all the previous offline games with the exception of 3 which was never really released as it was FF6 in Europe or something along those lines.

Had FFXI for around 3 months, but wasn't playing it enough to warranty continuing playing so eventually sold it on eBay. I did recently get my PS2 out of the loft and started up FF8 again....good times.


----------

